
Re-purpose of laptop docking stations - mrrobbie
Hi. I have several old laptop docking station. Are there any other uses for them? The laptop are long gone.
thanks
======
m463
depends on how specific they are. You might want to sell them to someone with
that laptop.

I recently found out something sort of amusing while I was looking for a USB
ethernet adapter.

On amazon, you can get a usb-c ethernet adapter. $10-15 Then for a little more
money, you can get an usb-c ethernet adapter + USB ports. Then a little more
expensive, $25, gets you usb + ethernet + cardreader + video. Then for maybe
$35 you get USB-C + charging + ethernet + video + etc...

But if you call it a docking station, it's $150.

